# Riding the Auto Train



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, the wife and I have been married going on 16 years and have rode several tourist trains but never Amtrak or the Auto Train. So, we thought taking the Auto Train north for the York TCA train show would be fun. So we bought coach tickets as we were told that sleeping wasn't too good even in the suites due to the rocking of the train, plus I found that the berths are like 30-36 inch wide. So we got to Sanford, Fl station at 1pm, checked in and waited to board at 2:30pm. We watched as they loaded motor cycles on big 4 wheel carts and also loaded cars and pickups on the train. Once on the train, we had to climb a steep set of stairs to the upper level. We found our seats and sat watching people walk by below and past us in the isle. The seats are about the same with as coach seats on an airliner without the arm rest in the middle. While the seats seemed comfortable at first, after a few hours we realized they sucked. First class seats on our last flight out west flying American Airlines were much nicer. Dinner was served at 5pm. We had the choice of 4 entrees. All, being prepackaged and heated up in the micro wave. No cook slinging pots and utenzils here. The wifes beek tenderloin was good, my baked cod was dry most likely from being Micro Waved. We both had rice which had no flavor. The served wine, along with tea water or coffee. Desert was good. I pulled out my laptop and for some reason my Verizon Mifi would't work at all. So I connected to the Auto Train wireless connection which was slow but marginally useable, until around 10:30 while I was in the chatroom trying to talk. Evidently, Amtrak/Auto Train must turn the wifi off at 10:30 because I coulod no longer connect and finally after 15 mins gave up and tried getting comfortable. Well even with the leg rests, foot rests and reclinging seat, we both had a terrible time getting to sleep and the wife woke up with her joints hurting. As for the train ride it self, I never dreamed how ruff it would be. The switches and grade crossings were ruff enough to shake the fillings out of your teeth. Then the cars shook rattled and rolled at times to the point that the unocupide seats rattled and shook. It seemed as though one of the axles on our car was out of balance as the shaking wasn't so bad until we got going really fast. So, we both have wanted to take the train accross the Canadian Rockies, but if the seats are no better than these, we'll mark that trip off our bucket list. ****, I'm considering driving all the way home in the Cadillac. But we did have fun met some nice people and got to see some neet stuff out the window. Nothing like out west, but little towns and other trains. I'll post picture when I get home next week.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for your honest assessment Randy. My wife and I have thought of doing something similar (we looked into using Amtrak to go to Marty's next year), too pricey I think though. But even if less expensive, I can see that sore joints, a sleepless night and a missing filling or two could knock the romantic buzz off pretty quick, ha ha!


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

I went to Orlando and back last year on Amtrak with a Roomette (the smallest room with beds might have the wrong name). I must agree the tracks south of DC were awful but it is my understanding they are CSX Or NS not Amtrak. 

The room was nice, the bed comfortable and the food was astoundingly good. A long way from Amtrak in the early 80's. The service was top notch. 

Sorry you had a bad time of it!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Your lucky Randy We got no food they ran out and the rest of your post was the same way our trip was. 
Dick


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting post Randy. Where were your seats in relation to the car trucks. The closer you are to them the rougher the ride. Like a cruse ship the higher up the rougher the ride granted the ride should have been smoother. I had made several hi Rail trips over the route you took. If for some reason they put your train on track two most of it is jointed rail and rough riding. If you had been on track 1 it's all welded rail. I did several trips over this RR(CSX) account of complaints like yours. Maybe the current FRA inspec is not doing his job. If it's as bad as you say I can pass on to the appropriate FRA Regional Director. Later RJD


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The CSX line Florida to Virginia is notoriously rough. I'm surprised that you found the seats similar to airline coach. I've done a number of over night trips in coach and found they have an amazing amount of room compared to coach in a plane. Sorry about your poor experience.


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Randy when you get home take a spin in the vette. That should help you forget about the bad experience. Hope the rest of your journey is much better. 

Bob


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Our seats were just 4 rows from the middle. There were several places where you could tell you were on welded rail, but even then, the car shook like an automobile with an out of balance wheel when speeds were high.


----------



## Tom Hite (Dec 27, 2007)

I took a short trip from Hartford to NYC. The car we were in sounded like what you experienced. I talked to the conductor and he said the car was due in for some tlc. He told us to move to another car and it was like night and day. You should have moved to another car there are plenty to choose from.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Thirty years ago, my dad was taking the train from Orange Couty to San Juan Capistrano, the conducter was complaining about the new fangled light weight cars were a terrible ride. He longed for the old heavyweight cars. 

I too long for the old heavyweights, they have "character." 

Fil


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Maybe I'm just used to riding in beat up old ex-Conrail GE locomotives where the only standard seems to be "does it stay on the rails most of the time?" However, I find Amtrak to be by far the most comfortable way to travel over land. It beats the pants off of driving any distance, or being packed in like a sardine on an airplane (I can't afford first class!). I've traveled by coach, roomette, and even a full bedroom (expensive, but worth it in my opinion). Then again, as a seasoned railroader, it could just be that I'm so used to riding the rails that it doesn't bother me like it would the average person. 

When my wife and I took a trip to Florida a few years ago, I could easily tell when we were on NS vs. CSX track. The NS tracks we ran over were pretty decent, but the CSX trackage was noticably rough, even with some welded rail. I could also tell when we hit the FEC (at least, I thought we did, I never checked) as the ride got better in a hurry.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Being that they cars are probably the original equipment they used when auto train first started then yes they need some up grading if they have not done so. I would imagine they have added some newer equipment over the years. Next time you ride these trains one should note the car number that has the rough ride. Tfhe info can be passed on to the approperate folks. Maybe avoid a possible dangerous situation. Later RJD


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy;

It is possible that the car you rode in is overdue for some maintenance as other posters have noted. We are not sponsoring a trip this year, but in the past several years I have served as a car host for the Roanoke Chapter NRHS' fall foliage excursions. Most of the time I was in fairly recent Amtrak coaches, and on my feet for most of the trip. I can truly say that my assignment cars rode fairly well, and my time on the train usually averaged about ten hours. Of course, I stayed on NS track, so I can't speak for CSX track conditions.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It is possible that the car you rode in is overdue for some maintenance 

I'd say it was likely. Amtrak gets no money for car repair - at one point, it was reported they had 90 coaches stacked up in Chicago waiting for repairs. One of their budget items is to fix them and get them back in to service. 

Political Rant Alert: I'm a member of NARP and I have a bumper sticker on my car that says "I'd rather be on the Train". What I wish it would say is "If your gas tax went to trains, there'd be fewer cars in your way" or something similar. I've never seen anyone point out that subsidizing mass transit means clear roads for drivers to enjoy. NARP does repeatedly tell the politicians that airlines get free airports (your state taxes at work) and everyone pays for roads for the trucks, while railroads pay for their own track. 
Given that we can't even afford to fix the road bridges that are collapsing, it seems unlikely that our conservatives in government are willing to spend more on trains for the common good. 

Ah, that's better. . Back to Autotrain. I did a couple of trips, probably 10 years ago, and my wife's Acela points got me a Roomette. [Travel light, they tell you - with good reason. With the beds made up, there is no room for luggage!] It was comfortable and the dining room food was acceptable. 
My only complaint was that we got delayed somehow, and arrived at 4pm instead of 8am. 

It sure beats the 1,000 mile drive. P.S. Trivia - did you know it is the longest passenger train in the world? 11-13 coaches and 20+ car carriers!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The wife having a much better memory than me, says the car we rode in was #5213.


----------

